# What to do wif dis wicker ball???



## Apebull (Aug 9, 2012)

My hooman got me a wicker ball and I don't no what to do wif it. It sniffed it and of course chinned it by now what? She keeps telling me to try it. Try what? I'z so confuzed.:?


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 9, 2012)

Wicker is nummy! Frow its awound and noms it!


----------



## LakeCondo (Aug 9, 2012)

Honey ignored hers, even when I made some holes in it myself to give her the idea.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Aug 9, 2012)

Auntie Brandy and my friends from PA sends me 2 wickers balls. I ate dem both. Des was very nommy. Mommy founds the bell unders the dresser. heehee


----------



## KittyKatMe (Aug 9, 2012)

I cant keep dem for long cuz i always chew dem up! I like my wicker ballz a lot! But my husbun isnt as smart as me.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 9, 2012)

They get eviscerated here. Ted would play fetch--I'd roll it, he'd chase after it, pick it up, bring it back, and drop it so we could do it again and again. I sure do miss my old boy.


----------



## Alee C. (Aug 11, 2012)

Honey- I like to push mine around with my head.
Hunter- I'm pretty sure your supposed to eat it.


----------



## Imbrium (Aug 17, 2012)

ignore it completely until your mommy gives up and goes to buy you one of the willow balls, then devour that in three days 'cause it's much nummier! that's what we did.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 20, 2012)

My momma bought me a wicker ball with two walnuts in it, but I don't like it very much. I tried to throw it around a few times but it got stuck on my teefs.


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 20, 2012)

mommy gave ours to the hamster 'cause two months later we hadn't even put a dent in it. then she bought a LOT of the willow balls and we nom those to pieces so she'll give us more


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 22, 2012)

Ohhh momma's gonna have to buy me some willow balls then


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 22, 2012)

mommy bought ours here: http://www.pawtasticpet.com/proddetail.asp?prod=WARE03153

she says if you buy in bulk, it's cheaper than petsmart even though you have to pay shipping. we've nommed 3-4 of them to pieces already


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 22, 2012)

oh ma dooonus! imma buy lots and lots of dose. dey looks nommyyy.


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 22, 2012)

dey is SUPER nummy. we eats them up into little bits and then mommy gives the leftover scraps to the hammies.


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 22, 2012)

But what do I do about dis silly walnutz in da wicker ball? Mommy took it out and rolled it to me but idunno what iz for. Should I chewz it?


----------



## Imbrium (Sep 22, 2012)

I trew it at mommy last time she vacum'd our room. that thing is too noisy!!


----------



## fancybutterfly (Oct 6, 2012)

Our Bunnymama gotted ush dosh thingsh when we mov-ed to Forida. Boy, wash dat a loonng tip. But Bob an I made it! And we wash good boysh for Bunnymama and dat Scotty guy. 
We chewyed dosh bally things right up!


----------

